
Show HN: Chrome extension to highlight web and PDF - ldenoue
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/yawas-web-and-pdf-highlig/kjlghdmljfgngjdpeaiogebkiilpiimk?hl=en
======
ldenoue
New is the ability to highlight pdf documents (in addition to web pages)

